# suggestion/help with my painting



## mcfearless (Mar 25, 2014)

I am having trouble with painting his eyes. I would like for them to be a little more detailed but I believe that I am now using the correct brush. I may need to but a thinner one. Can anyone suggest a brush for this? 

The painting on the right is the one that I have tried to correct. Thanks for any suggestions/criticisms. 

Roland


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

Need to know first, what size is the painting and two whats the medium then i can give you better advice.


----------



## mcfearless (Mar 25, 2014)

AZACRYLIC said:


> Need to know first, what size is the painting and two whats the medium then i can give you better advice.


It's a 16x20 canvas board. About 3/4 an inch thick. I actually bought this from an art supply store that sells used/donated stuff. This one originally had another painting on it so I had to sand it down then re-gesso it. i hope this helps. I don't know anything about different types of canvases yet.


----------



## LINDAKEATHLEY 2012 (Mar 22, 2014)

i have finished a paintintg doe you put something over it to protect it. like varnesh or some kind of sealer?


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

Is the panting looking the way you want?
If it s then yes, you put a finishing coat on it. But again it depends on what medium you used - I it was acrylic, then you wait a day or two then put on a coat of a clear matt or gloss medium (either one can be sprayed on).
If its oil paint then depending on how thick the paint is, you may have to wait several months or a year before going any further.
Does any of this help you?


----------

